# Generation Iron????



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone got a link to this yet


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

doubt it.. played in london yesterday i couldnt get it off work gutted will wai till dvd out or hopefully another screen play somewhere near.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/242140-generation-iron-link.html


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Not yet mate been looking through usenet and the likes but no joy


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

DVD release date??


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

The annoying thing is all these movies come on Torrent within days and this is taking months.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Great film, I hope they release it quickly, I want to recommend it to my friends in France


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

What is it?

A film of sweaty men lifting weights?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Prince Adam said:


> What is it?
> 
> A film of sweaty men lifting weights?


 :beer:

Here, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=generation+iron :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant believe how well this has been kept hidden you know.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> The annoying thing is all these movies come on Torrent within days and this is taking months.


That's because its mainly bodybuilders that are going to watch it....and it looks like the meatheads don't know how to work a damn camcorder


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Milky said:


> I cant believe how well this has been kept hidden you know.


I'm surprised too - we were talking about going to see pain & gain when that came out, then my mates all watched it online before it got to France. I was really ****ed off with them. Pretty smug that I got to see this one already.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

cas said:


> That's because its mainly bodybuilders that are going to watch it....and it looks like the meatheads don't know how to work a damn camcorder


Haha maybe someone could sneak one in disguised as a tupperware box, maybe sprinkle a bit of chicken on it for full realism


----------



## GenerationIron (Feb 17, 2014)

Generation Iron will be released in the UK on the 12th of May. Here's the trailer >


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys just remember you can't post a link to a pirated version of the DVD or a stream of it on UK-M. Its against the rules.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Guys just remember you can't post a link to a pirated version of the DVD or a stream of it on UK-M. Its against the rules.


No one could link it even if they wanted to lol


----------



## saiyanlift (Feb 4, 2014)

PLEASEEE tell me someone has a link, They did a screening at my local cinema here in leeds, and My friends went but I was working, and Zack Khan was there and my friend met him I was gutted!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

you can pre order the dvd (not region 2 for UK though) or the blueray for delivery on the 4th of april

$25 and $16 postage.. so $40 ish ... £25 posted (for blueray)

http://www.generationironofficial.com/collections/all


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> you can pre order the dvd (not region 2 for UK though) or the blueray for delivery on the 4th of april
> 
> $25 and $16 postage.. so $40 ish ... £25 posted (for blueray)
> 
> http://www.generationironofficial.com/collections/all


We have it for £12.99 DVD http://www.myprotein.com/dvd/generation-iron-myprotein-exclusive/10912798.html

or

£14.99 Bluray http://www.myprotein.com/blu-ray/generation-iron-myprotein-exclusive-blu-ray/10920446.html

out 14th April, you won't find it anywhere else in the UK until June!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> We have it for £12.99 DVD http://www.myprotein.com/dvd/generation-iron-myprotein-exclusive/10912798.html
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Yeah i did think 4th april may of been the release date for just the US and not U.K, ah well. Really, not till June here then???

Is that DVD region 2 for uk?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure but i will see if I can find out


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Already pre ordered mine.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i've got a link


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Khaos said:


> i've got a link


What is it ....


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Khaos said:


> i've got a link


Now that is just cruel!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I can wait lol.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

I do actually have a link lol wish i could post it


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

someone pm me the link plzzzz


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

i also have the link,seems to be uploaded today:rolleye:


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

yep uploaded today


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Any1 fancy PM I go me a link :thumbup1:


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

If you want it drop me a message.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

You should all find it pretty easy now.....even without guidance


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

There is a dowmload on you nowhere, is this the one people mean, where he says the sound is a bit off, if so, is it a good copy


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

All links iv had you have to sighn up for a trial any suggestions PM Me


----------



## bukket (Jul 26, 2013)

its been uploaded to youtube but the sound is off


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

Just finished watching. Really enjoyed it however the audio was out of sync slightly which for most will make it unwatchable. Id suggest wait for a better upload. Image was good just the audio. I still found it very enjoyable.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I downloaded the same version but I couldnt watch it. Ill wait for a better version


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

youtube links been taken down. was gonna watch it just now

ruined my fcuking night grrr


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.mediafire.com/watch/6ab6m6y228vkdbw/Generation.Iron.2013.720p.Khaos_rip.mp4


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

1080p torrents out now on this people


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is the sound still off and out of sync as had to turn it off when I tried to watch it a few months ago?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

On yify lads


----------



## seyrah (Aug 30, 2012)

Got it on DVD


----------

